# Advice from Algarve experts needed!



## DM13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

I first want to introduce myself, my name is Dan. I am a Portuguese and Canadian citizen living in Canada, hoping to move to Portugal within the next 3 years or so.

I am newly married and just getting the family started before making the big move. 

I make my living online so anywhere with a good internet connection is perfect. The wife is a hair dresser and likes to stay busy so i may be looking to open a small salon in the future.

We are planning to visit Portugal this coming September for about 4 or 5 weeks. We plan to spend about 2 weeks of that time visiting several parts of the Algarve to asses which would be best to settle down in. We do have family around Lisbon and the north eastern part of Portugal that we will be spending time in as well.

I have been to Portimao many years ago, and feel it is too big and touristy to settle down. Therefore we are ruling it and such large cities like Albufeira, etc.

We are looking for somewhere that is close to the beach, where we can just walk out of our apartment and easily get to the beach. Not too many hills or mountain type landscapes (even though they are beautiful, just hard to get around). Also somewhere that is easy to access supermarkets, shopping, restaurants, etc. And low crime would be great.

We have researched a lot and figure we should set up a home base for a week in western Algarve and a home base for another week in Eastern Algarve, both being the type of town we would like to move to. We are considering Monte Gordo in the east, but the western town we are not sure yet. We are considering Lagos, Alvor, Armacao de Pera, Ferragudo, Gale and Luz... Leaning mostly towards Lagos or Alvor.

Are these a good selection? Are there any other towns we should consider? What is the weather like in mid/late September to early October?

We would really appreciate any recommendations or advice anyone can give use!

Thanks.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

DM13 said:


> We are considering Monte Gordo in the east, but the western town we are not sure yet. We are considering Lagos, Alvor, Armacao de Pera, Ferragudo, Gale and Luz... Leaning mostly towards Lagos or Alvor.
> 
> Are these a good selection? Are there any other towns we should consider? What is the weather like in mid/late September to early October?
> 
> Thanks.


Have you considered locations to the west of Lagos - Burgau, Sagres, Vila do Bispo, all based on the N125, which is quiet beyond Lagos? Suggest Luz is too touristy & dead in winter.

Weather late Sep/Oct warm & sunny probably through to mid Nov when the rain could start - don't quote me!


----------



## DM13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Waterdog said:


> Have you considered locations to the west of Lagos - Burgau, Sagres, Vila do Bispo, all based on the N125, which is quiet beyond Lagos? Suggest Luz is too touristy & dead in winter.
> 
> Weather late Sep/Oct warm & sunny probably through to mid Nov when the rain could start - don't quote me!


We have considered Burgao and will take a day trip to take a look at it. 

Sagres i have been to several years ago and figured it as just a tourist attraction, we may go there as well if time allows it!

Vila do Bispo i will have to look into, is there a beach that is fairly easily accessible there?


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

DM13 said:


> We have considered Burgao and will take a day trip to take a look at it.
> 
> Sagres i have been to several years ago and figured it as just a tourist attraction, we may go there as well if time allows it!
> 
> Vila do Bispo i will have to look into, is there a beach that is fairly easily accessible there?


No real holiday trade at Sagres. V d Bispo is about 5 miles from some stunning beaches.


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Dunno what makes you think Portimao is 'touristy' - it just ain't. Perhaps you ended up in Praia de Rocha by mistake? Having said that it's no use for beaches. Try Ferragudo or Alvor.


----------



## DM13 (Jul 16, 2013)

grandwazoo said:


> Dunno what makes you think Portimao is 'touristy' - it just ain't. Perhaps you ended up in Praia de Rocha by mistake? Having said that it's no use for beaches. Try Ferragudo or Alvor.


Actually i think you are right, it was Praia Da Rocha.

We are considering our home base out west for a week in Lagos. Are you familiar with that area? Would you recommend Alvor or Ferragudo over Lagos?


----------



## grandwazoo (Apr 12, 2011)

Lagos was my intended choice when I came to the Algarve 4 years ago. The rental deal fell through and I went to Alvor, in theory as a stop-gap. I've stayed ever since, wouldn't consider moving.


----------



## djanmitch (Feb 19, 2013)

DM13 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I first want to introduce myself, my name is Dan. I am a Portuguese and Canadian citizen living in Canada, hoping to move to Portugal within the next 3 years or so.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan - we are moving to Luz for 6 months at the end of August this year. We really like Luz, much quieter than Lagos but really easy to get too Lagos from Luz if you are looking for more activity. The beach in Luz is lovely, there are several bars and restaurants and a couple of good supermarkets. Some bigger hypermarkets within an few minutes easy drive if you like the bigger stores. We have decided to do 6 months to see if it is too quiet for us in the winter months before making our final decision about where to buy. Lagos is a lot busier, with a large marina, loads of bars and restaurants and plenty of shops. We have visited Alvor but not really had a good look around, so wouldn't like to comment on suitability. We can vouch for the weather, for a few years now we have spend September and October in Luz and generally the weather is lovely and warm. Not sure if this helps. Jan


----------



## DM13 (Jul 16, 2013)

djanmitch said:


> Hi Dan - we are moving to Luz for 6 months at the end of August this year. We really like Luz, much quieter than Lagos but really easy to get too Lagos from Luz if you are looking for more activity. The beach in Luz is lovely, there are several bars and restaurants and a couple of good supermarkets. Some bigger hypermarkets within an few minutes easy drive if you like the bigger stores. We have decided to do 6 months to see if it is too quiet for us in the winter months before making our final decision about where to buy. Lagos is a lot busier, with a large marina, loads of bars and restaurants and plenty of shops. We have visited Alvor but not really had a good look around, so wouldn't like to comment on suitability. We can vouch for the weather, for a few years now we have spend September and October in Luz and generally the weather is lovely and warm. Not sure if this helps. Jan


Thanks Jan.. yes, very helpful.

We will most definitely take a day trip to Luz, just to see how we like the area. We will also take a look at Burgao, which we have also heard is very beautiful. 

Since we will most likely stay in Monte Gordo for our second week (which maybe more quite), we figured we would stay our 1st week in Lagos which is a little more city-like and busier.


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

Personally I don't like Monte Gordo but I understand why you would choose it due to its location to the beach. I prefer Manta Rota a bit further west, the beach is amazing but you do not have all the high rise hotels, check sites like owners direct and you will find loads of properties for rent in Manta Rota. 

However falling onto the beach means tourists, which is great if you are on holiday but not something you would want if you were living here all the time. In the East towns like Olhao and Tavira are great but you have to get boats to the beach (although this also has its advantages as even during the height of August you can find a quite spot on the beach). But you will find all this out when you arrive I'm sure.


----------



## Genych (Aug 22, 2013)

How far Algarve is from Lisbon and other major Portuguese and Spanish cities? I mean, if I want to visit world class museums and concerts.


----------

